# How Long is a Frozen Turkey Good?



## elsmallwood (Nov 20, 2006)

*Turkey*

Hellow and Happy Thanksgiving!  I'm new and trying this for the first time.

I've got a question.  I brought a turkey last December, 2005 and I've had it in the freezer since that time.  It's a butterball and I want to know if I can still cook and eat it.

You can tell that I don't know a whole lot about cooking!


----------



## Sigma Man (Nov 20, 2006)

My mother-in-law bought a turkey and it has been frozen for three years. Would you think the turkey is still good to defrost and smoke or fry?

Thanks

Sigma Man


----------



## jkath (Nov 20, 2006)

This was news to me!

Click here: Turkey...from Farm to Freezer


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 20, 2006)

look on the label. If it has been ice glazed, it could still be ok. I know that the turkeys we keep in the freezer at work hold up great for a year at least, even longer in some cases. You should be able to tell by taking off the plastic either way, just look for freezer burn.


----------



## licia (Nov 20, 2006)

Good news for me. I have one that is about to have a birthday soon, one year old. I was thinking of making him a cake.


----------



## philso (Nov 20, 2006)

a year old bird?  no actual experience, but my guess is that it may be ok. by that, i mean there's little chance of it being actually bad for you to eat it, but that the texture of the meat may be affected. smaller cuts of meat that have been poorly wrapped will have a pretty grainy texture and will be drier. but a turkey is a pretty large hunk of meat and they're either vacuum or shrunk wrapped in fairly thick plastic, so my opinion would be to go for it. however, someone who has actually roasted up a year old turkey before may have a different opinion. however, if it's been defrosted last year and then refrozen, you may want to go with a fresh bird for the holidays and use that one for stew or soup meat.

good luck


----------



## Shunka (Nov 20, 2006)

As long as it was never defrosted and stayed frozen for a year or so, it will be alright. I've done it a few times and couldn't see, taste or smell a difference.


----------



## amber (Nov 20, 2006)

No idea, but I have only ever bought frozen turkeys from my grocery store, and I would bet money they keep them for a year or more, and I have always had a good turkey. As long as you've kept it frozen in the bag, I would think it's good to eat.


----------



## thymeless (Nov 20, 2006)

It depends on how frozen it is. In the refrigerator compartment of a refrigerator, I think the turkey won't be good. If you have a dedicated freezer and keep it dang cold, 0 or so, it should be OK, though there could be a bit of burn here or there to trim off.

thymeless


----------

